
Show HN: GoBelle. Like our mission? - GoBelle
http://gobelle.me/mission
======
feed16
A few notes:

After spending 5 seconds reading I can't tell what your mission is. It works
best to first write out the mission statement in a one sentence.

Do you sell photovoltaics? Jewlery? Bitcoin services? My mind jumps around
with the current page.

The mission statement may also read better if it talks about what the company
wants to do -- not what the visitor wants.

Now I visited the main page, it is jewelry. It's a beautiful page. I would
suggest making the subscribe button taller so people will be more likely to
press it. I also wish I knew how the stones are sourced, which perhaps is was
what you tried to touch on in the mission.

~~~
GoBelle
Thank you so much for your feedback. We'll be doing these changes.

